# Lonestar , Elvira , and Dracula



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Any news on when we are going to see these great kits come in?


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

They are making Spaceball kits? Wow...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Estimates point to about mid-summer. I'm hoping to get a look at that Dracula 'Delux' sculpt and maybe some box art hopefully before the Easter Bunny pokes his ears out of the hole.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I have not built a truck model in a looong time, but that is about to change!:thumbsup:
That lonestar is wicked nice .


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Matthew Green said:


> They are making Spaceball kits? Wow...


Now _that_ would be a fun kit (Lone Starr's ship, that is)! Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen a Winnebago model kit...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The test build of Elvira looks really great. It looks like an expensive resin figure, or something. Just amazing work.


----------

